# 2000 Specialized Allez A1 Comp: is this a real one?



## Johnny Bravo (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi everybody!
There's this ad at the brazilian ebay:
(it's supposedly a 2000 Specialized Allez A1 Comp Frame + fork)
http://www.mercadolivre.com.br/jm/item?site=MLB&id=89402312

Could somebody tell me this frame is legitimate?

The condition seems very good for a 10yr-old frame - I suspect this could be fake, or at least repainted.

I look at BikePedia and the geometry of the frame is the same - but the colors don't match (that's why I think it's been repainted)

Also the seller is advertising it as brand new, what makes it even more suspicious...

I appreciate any information.

Regards,
Eduardo - Brazil


----------



## russotto (Oct 3, 2005)

I find it hard to believe anyone's selling counterfeit 10-year-old Specialized aluminum frames. (much more profit in counterfeit current Specialized carbon frames...)

Not all the bike colors/variants Specialized has made show up in Bikepedia or on their site. That looks like Gerolsteiner blue.

I don't know why an unbuilt frame and fork would be sitting around for 10 years, but I doubt it's counterfeit.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for the reply.
I also think it's legitimate, but my biggest concern is about the paint scheme - I wish I could see another picture of this frame on the web, so I could make sure that one on brazilian ebay has "official" colors.
We have some very good artists here in Brasil - I got my old 1997 C'Dale R700 totally repainted with the same original yellow and it's exactly like the original, even the logos and stickers (under the clear coat).
If this guy is selling the real frame, I just wish it had the same colors Specialized designed it to have - and not repainted with new colors that never existed...
Regards,
Eduardo


----------

